# Christmas Eve training pictures



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well this is why people move to Florida. Here we are this afternoon at the beautiful Lazy J Ranch in Williston, FL.
Had a great time with the goldens and now ready to celebrate Christmas!
I hope all of my GRF friends have a wonderful holiday and Happy New Year!

Fisher - 8 1/2 years









Sophie - 5 years









Slater - 2 1/2 years 









Slater again









Fisher & me on the water blind (can you see the pile?)


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Now thats the way to spend Christmas Eve day!!!! Great pictures.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Jealous in the frozen but not very white north!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice pics!! Your boys look very nicely put together!! I really love the side view of Slater!

We are happy just not to have snow yet this year. It may be only 25-30 degrees out here, but we can atleast go outside to train, which is really nice. This time last year we had 19" of snow on the ground


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance, what is a "pile"? I so thoroughly enjoy seeing pics of the Goldens doing what they were bred for.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's the pile of bumpers we send the dogs to on a blind. They get to pick out what bumper to bring back. That way we don't have to set one for each dog since they're all going to the same spot.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I can not see the pile, which bank is it on?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! They are all so beautiful. And I love seeing sweet Sophie keeping up with the boys. Merry Christmas!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The pile is on the left side of the channel about 1/4 inch from the left edge of the photo. It was a pink flag but looks just light colored in the photo. I think I must have blown the whistle right as this picture was taken because I remember giving an angle back that got him over on that side of the channel 
We ran this same blind at a hunt test last year and BOMBED it! LOL Much better today


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like fun! It's been raining here today. I am a fair weather trainer, I don't train in the rain. Or the cold. Or the heat. Or too much wind...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What great photos! If I didn't like you so much, I would be so jealous I wouldn't be able to stand you 
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Great photos. Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful! I am jealous! Many of my training partners will be training tomorrow and I am kind of sad I won't be there.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pictures Anney! And you are in shorts! I went and trained this afternoon but definitely in a warm jacket. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What wonderful shots  

I will be training tomorrow but will be wearing way different clothing!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am green with envy!!
Merry Christmas Anney, Fisher, Slater and Sophie!!!!:wave:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Annie... When we down there.... I was commenting to Jodie I don't know how Florida ever gets in the holiday season.. It was t-shirt weather and there was green everywhere.. What a beautiful state !


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Great water. You can do lots with that. And, great job if he took an angle back from that point to the pile, although he does look to be turning. Probably thinking "okay, I don't think Mom wants me to get out here. I think I had better stay in the water"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to be a brat and note that it actually was that green up here on Christmas Eve. 

I wasn't wearing shorts outside though. Or not any longer than it'd take to run to the mailbox and back up to the house. 

Very nice shots of the dogs - they looked like they had a great time<:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Tatnall said:


> Great water. You can do lots with that. And, great job if he took an angle back from that point to the pile, although he does look to be turning. Probably thinking "okay, I don't think Mom wants me to get out here. I think I had better stay in the water"


Haha yes I think I stopped him right after this pic was snapped and did angle back left, he took it a little too much over and beached a bit early on the left shore of the channel. Stopped once more and back to the pile. Repeated it and he took a straighter line.


----------

